# Greyhawk maps



## anna_b (Jun 1, 2008)

If you’re interested in Greyhawk maps here are an example of one of my making:







This one and plenty more are available to download for free at my website ghmaps.net 

//Anna


----------



## torstan (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Anna,

I wondered when you would put these up over here. These maps are stunning and I highly recommend anyone with an interest in large scale cartography to wander over to Anna's site and have a look. They are amazing.


----------



## anna_b (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Torstan   

I must say the same about your work amazing!

//Anna


----------



## Sigurd (Jun 20, 2008)

Absolutely!

I can't believe this thread has only received two responses! And both from people already familiar with these great maps.

Really vivid maps that will have you walking the hills of Greyhawk in your minds eye.


Sigurd


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 20, 2008)

I had seen your maps before. I must say that I really enjoy them. They are very well made. I'm looking forward to the maps of the Amedio Jungle and the Pearl Sea as I'm running the Savage Tide AP.


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 20, 2008)

Great map. I'll definetely be swinging by your site to grab all GH maps you have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2008)

I gotta admit Anna, I really do like your maps.


----------



## anna_b (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your interest and encouragement   

I'm working on more so stay tuned!

//Anna


----------



## Ant (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been collecting your maps for some time, Anna.  They are gorgeous -- you have some amazing talent!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 27, 2008)

*Thanks for the great maps!*

Fantastic maps--thanks for sharing!

Off to your website to get more....


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 29, 2008)

So I just checked out your site and all I can say is this: *WOW!*

You have definetely put a lot of work into these. As Greyhawk is the world my DM has been using for countless years and countless systems (2E, 3x, GURPS, Grim Tales and even with Traveller) I can guarantee you that I fully intend to print these out poster style as a present for her up-coming birthday.


----------



## anna_b (Jun 29, 2008)

Great 

You are right I have worked hard and long on my Greyhawk mapping, but I enjoy every minute of it!

Right now I'm working on a presentaion of Naerie that I have send out on review to the Naerie triad for an expert checkup before releasing. In the meantime I'm doing terrain construction on the Lortmil mountains, the Ulek states and southern Keoland. 

I'm doing lots of work this summer, but it will not show up on my site until it is ready in a month or two (or three). Progress screenshots will be presented here soon.

Thanks again for your interest!

//Anna


----------



## Cat Moon (Jun 29, 2008)

anna_b said:


> I'm doing lots of work this summer, but it will not show up on my site until it is ready in a month or two (or three). Progress screenshots will be presented here soon.
> 
> Thanks again for your interest!




I'm looking forward to it. I'll be keenly attuned to all future updates.


----------



## anna_b (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are two previews.
First is a map of the Principality of Naerie as it is presented in the Living Greyhawk campaign. 






This map is a first try to present one realm of Greyhawk in a single map with a legend. Some new symbols and markings will also be introduced, local borders for example. I thought it could be a good thing to incorporate even local lordships names and borders when available. Please send me your thoughts when you have seen the initial version.
My aim is to present my Flanaess work in 3 formats. First the area maps splitting up the Flanaess in equal sized pieces to be able to get all the detail of all areas using the same scale. Next is to make a big poster map of the whole Flanaess with towns and cities and other major features marked. Then present the different counties and realms in maps like the Naerie one. These will have different sizes and perhaps scales as needed. 

The second preview is the first VERY rough rendering of Veluna and the Lortmil mountains. I will be tweaking the terrain here and there to better match the sources and the texturing is in its infancy and will need more work to get the forests, settled areas, marches and other features in the right place.







//Anna


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 25, 2008)

These are beatiful Anna. I can't wait to see the finished product for the second map.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 25, 2008)

*Anna Map printing...*

Anna,

I just about have my updated shopping cart site ready, I will have a page dedicated to GHMAPs for people wanting to order any and all of your maps to be printed in full color large format.

Give me about a week and it will be ready - I'll PM you on CG's site.

GP


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 26, 2008)

gamerprinter said:


> Anna,
> 
> I just about have my updated shopping cart site ready, I will have a page dedicated to GHMAPs for people wanting to order any and all of your maps to be printed in full color large format.
> 
> ...



That would be too entirely cool. I'd be ready to put the money on these almost right away. I've  got a boat load of cash coming into port soon and I'd love to my hands on some of these maps.


----------



## ssheftall (Jul 30, 2008)

2nd that on buying printouts of the maps!

Question Anna:  What software do you use to make your maps and what fonts?

-S.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 31, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, do you have WotC's permission to sell Anna's excellent maps? Even though they are her creation, they are still based on WotC's World of Greyhawk intellectual property...


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 1, 2008)

I have Anna's permission to print her copyrighted work.

There is no "art charge" in the map prints, as the art is not mine, there is only cost of printing and delivery.

Its the same thing as if an individual cartographer sends me a map file to print of their own creation (my primary business model). I don't charge them for their design work, I just print and ship.

I print WoBS maps in this same way, with complete permission from EN Publishing.

Intellectual property issues are betweem Anna and WotC, though she is not profiting from her work, rather she is promoting WotC product, out of love for Greyhawk with no cost to them, there is little issue.

I would certainly cease, if asked by the appropriate parties.

GP


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess the question then is, does Anna have WotC's permission to sell maps that use WotC's IP? 

Even though these are not being sold for profit, it might still be a problem. Personally, I have no problem with it and certainly won't push the issue beyond this post. 

I just don't want to see a very talented cartographer and a game printer that has a great word of mouth reputation get in any legal trouble.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

gamerprinter said:


> I have Anna's permission to print her copyrighted work.
> 
> There is no "art charge" in the map prints, as the art is not mine, there is only cost of printing and delivery.



So how do we go about ordering this stuff?


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 2, 2008)

*Rebuilding shopping carts*



Reveille said:


> So how do we go about ordering this stuff?




I will try to finish rebuilding the shopping cart site this weekend.

There will be a specific page dedicate to Anna's maps, and all that I have currently downloaded will be available for print, optional lamination and shipping, all at the lowest price I can afford to do it.

I'll download the rest of her maps and make all available eventually.

I will post a link when the site's up and running again.

GP


----------



## anna_b (Aug 3, 2008)

Great to see all this interest in my mapping 
First here is a link to the initial version of my Naerie map:
http://ghmaps.net/maps/Naerie_v2.jpg

There is also a pdf version available, you can get it from my site as well.
GamePrinter’s efforts to print my maps are indeed with my blessings !
His printouts will be from special high resolution originals where I haven’t used compression in order to preserve the original quality. I wished it would be possible for me to offer these on my site but the bandwidth and hosting costs would be way too high. But thanks to GamePrinter you can soon get the best possible printouts of all my maps.

Now a comment on copyrights issues.
WotC haven’t given me permission to make maps of Greyhawk and I haven’t asked them. In fact I don’t need a permission to make my maps and they can’t stop me from making them. 

What they can do is trying to stop me from sharing them with others. They haven’t done it so far and hopefully they will not do that in the future either. I’m not making any profit on them and not hoping to. I do it because I like Greyhawk and making maps and it gives me an opportunity to show off my skills, which have helped me in many other ways. So I get things back (even money) but only indirectly and not from my Greyhawk maps.

What I do is good for WotC because it creates positive fuzz about role-playing and D&D. What could be bad for them is the fact that if they decided to republish Greyhawk they have to contend with the fact that my maps are out there. They could just ignore me and issue new maps or reprint their old ones. Perhaps my maps are regarded by Greyhawk fans as the best and they needed to buy them or makes better ones themselves (not at all impossible since they have way more resources and talent than I have), then my work would have increased their production costs.

I often get the comment that my maps are the best Greyhawk maps there are, and it is true. Not because I’m especially talented but the fact that there are not many different Greyhawk maps out there. So if WotC decided to try and stop me from sharing my work it would be another good example that IP is as destructive to creativity and progress as it is beneficial. Which is a hot political debate internationally and in my country and I might need some more political ammunition. So if that happened it wouldn’t be ALL bad  

Thanks again for your interest and comments
Anna


----------



## grodog (Aug 16, 2008)

Great work, as always, Anna


----------



## the Jester (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey there, your work is awesome! 

Thank you very much for sharing...


----------



## anna_b (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your interest in my work 

My latest release, the initial version of area 58 is finally available!








There is an updated version of area 59 available as well, to match 58. I did the initial version of 59 almost four years ago and still there are details to be corrected and added. So I’m sure there are lots of things to change and add on area 58, so please scrutinize it thoroughly so I can get things right.

An updated map of area 45 will be published shortly to fit in with area 58. 
When that is done I’m going back to Onnwal and the Dragonhead Peninsula. With expert help from Stuart Kerrigan I will make a special map of LG Onnwal. Then it is back to the Lortmil mts again to continue work on area 71. 

My plan is to try and keep a schedule of one map a month, Onnwal in October and area 71 in November. 

There is a small chance I can manage to get the western part of Nyrond ready by xmas 

All my maps can be found at Greyhawk Maps - Atlas of the Flanaess

//Anna


----------



## grodog (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent work, Anna---I'll check this out in more detail later in the week!


----------



## Bloo (Oct 3, 2008)

These are beautiful!

What software are you using to create them?


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Oct 3, 2008)

The maps are an amazing thing of beauty!!

The pdfs with layers highten the utility of the maps to unknown dimensions. 

The thing that've always turned me off 'bout Greyhawk has been the IMO stupid stupid names. So here's a question: Is it somehow possible to write your own geographical names and use those? I hope so, but how?

Anna, will you add places such as Elsir and Nentil Vale? As an optional layer, perhaps?

Keep up the amazing work. Thanks!


----------



## anna_b (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you like my work 

To make my maps I use Bryce5.5 (terrain construction and rendering) Photoshop CS3 (textures and final editing of terrain) CorelDrawX4 (symbols, heraldry and final map assembly) and some other tools for texture generation.

To get rid of the names or other symbols just use the layer functions of the pdf versions of the map and export the selected layers only as a jpeg. Then use it as a base for your own version of Greyhawk with your own names. The Creative Commons license my maps are released under grant you the right to use my work as a base for your own maps as long as it’s not for commercial purposes. 

I’m planning to incorporate the locations from Red Hand and of Doom when I get to that location. Have had great input from Greyhawk expert at Canonfire.com helping me with that, can’t say when that will be though.

Thanks again for your interest!

//Anna


----------



## anna_b (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is a first rough preview of area71. Terrain is very much a work in progress but I wanted you to have a peak into what I’m working on.







//Anna


----------



## Obryn (Oct 24, 2008)

I just wanted to give these a bump.  I found them just in time for my ToEE campaign!

-O


----------



## anna_b (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks  and good luck with your campaign!


----------



## anna_b (Nov 13, 2008)

An initial version of area map 71 is available for download in jpg and pdf formats







It covers the southern part of the Sheldomar Valley, please check it for errors and missing things.

You can download it at http://ghmaps.net

//Anna


----------



## Obryn (Nov 13, 2008)

That's wonderful!

Thanks!!

-O


----------



## The One Ring (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome maps. I have many fond memories of playing in Greyhawk when I was introduced to D&D.


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. Those are honestly the nicest computer rendered fantasy maps I have ever seen, and I'm a total "Carto-snob." I tend to prefer hand-drawn, but those are beautiful.

(Now please design a program so we can make maps like that, too )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, gamerprinter!

When is the online store going to be back? I want my Greyhawk map fix.

I'm posting this here because your Contact US page Submit Quote function returns as a 404.


----------



## anna_b (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies 

You’re right Mercurius there should be an application that could put out real good fantasy maps. There are several good mapping apps out there but none that are good enough to make the maps I want therefore I have to use a combination of programs. 

I wished I could write software but unfortunately my programming skills are limited to some Visual Basic and SQL, not much use for graphics software. But even better versions of current programs makes it even easier to make great looking maps. 

I haven’t been in touch with GamePrinter in the last two weeks. I don’t know more than you do I’m afraid. But updates to all maps are ready to be published later this week. I’ll upload hi res versions of them to GP so he can print them as soon as he is up and running.

Work on a special map of Onnwall with added and corrected details are in the works and then it’s off to Nyrond for a possible release around Christmas.

Thanks again for your interest!
//Anna


----------



## gamerprinter (Dec 5, 2008)

*Get Anna's maps printed here!*

Sorry, it took so long, but I got the Ecommerce site working now and all of Anna's maps are ready to order. Prints are 24 x 33 inches, in full color at $16.95 each map (unlaminated). I've got 11 of her maps uploaded so far.

Go to Gamer Printshop main page and click any of the Online Store or POD links. You'll have to register an account. Once there some of her maps are on the New Products, but all Anna's maps can be found in the Fantasy Category / Worlds-Regional subcategory / Greyhawk

RPG Map Printing Laminating Design for Game Masters and RPG Publishers

Orders placed today will be shipped on Monday.

Gamerprinter


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2008)

gamerprinter said:


> Sorry, it took so long, but I got the Ecommerce site working now and all of Anna's maps are ready to order. Prints are 24 x 33 inches, in full color at $16.95 each map (unlaminated).



So how do we go about ordering laminated copies?


----------



## gamerprinter (Dec 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So how do we go about ordering laminated copies?




I'll be adding lamination as an option to any map, in the next day or two. (Whenever I figure out how...) However, if you want to place an order to day, please send me a followup Email requesting for lamination on the ordered maps - it will be an additional $4.50 each for lamination. You can do a Paypal Money transfer for the difference.

Just Email me, and we'll talk some more...
support@gamer-printshop.com

By tomorrow I should have all the maps for World of the Burning Skies uploaded into the site as well - both full color and b/w versions!

Check it out!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Dec 6, 2008)

*Price now includes lamination*

To expedite matters, I have altered the price to include lamination. So all of Anna's maps are $20.55 ($16.95 for printed map and $3.60 for lamination) - when I figure out how to make it optional, I'll update the site. Hope that works out for you?

GP


----------



## drewnchick (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna,

I sincerely hope you realize your dream of completing the Flanaess in the manner you have stated--three versions: full continent, squares to scale, and each country with legend.

The sheer scope of that dream is immense, and all I can do right now is heap tons of encouragement your way.  Go for it!

I'm blown away by the quality of your work and your dedication to this task.  In my opinion, quality Greyhawk maps have been WAY overdue.  Eric Anondson made a good, initial stab at this (and his maps are also very good), but he recently mentioned that his efforts were on hold indefinitely.  So, I'm extremely happy to see you pursuing this.

Blessings on you, Anna!

Drew


----------



## amnuxoll (Feb 26, 2009)

*Wow...*

These maps are simply stunning.  Amazing work.

:AMN:


----------



## anna_b (Mar 12, 2009)

First of all I’m going to apologize for my long absence.
Real life in the form of work and other obligations were too much the past two months for me do any mapping and posting. But now things are getting back to more normal circumstances again!  
So I’m picking up my mapping tools were I dropped them around Needfest to continue my work again. First on my list of things to do is to fix the broken links on my website. Then I’m going to update the legend to reflect the new and updated symbols I have on my latest maps.
During my absence I have received lots of additional material covering Onnwal (from Stuart Kerrigan) and Keoland (from Paul Newland), thank you both for your help. Updated maps are near completion and will be finished in a few weeks. 
I have done lots of base work on Nyrond which I will start to make into maps of the Kingdom and surrounding areas during spring. When Nyrond are done I have the base for a first Wall Map of the central Flanaess that you will be able to use or print and hang on the wall.
Thank you all for your interest in my work that makes it such a pleasure to sit down and continue to trudge along. It makes the effort truly worthwhile. 
I have done more research into making city and local maps and making progress. But that is something I will put on a hold for now and sit down at my desk at home and continue my Atlas of the Flanaess project again, and again I’m sorry for the delay.
Anna


----------



## theskyfullofdust (Mar 12, 2009)

Look forward to seeing the new maps. Your work is an inspiration and superb quality. They are brilliant


----------



## Altruistic Alchemist (Jun 26, 2011)

Just stumbled across this old thread looking for some old Greyhawk maps. 
Great work. Thanks for sharing your love of this world [and maps] with the rest of us.


----------



## Ahzad (Jun 26, 2011)

absolutely stunning maps. i don't know why i've never ran across them before.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 26, 2011)

Altruistic Alchemist said:


> Just stumbled across this old thread looking for some old Greyhawk maps.
> Great work. Thanks for sharing your love of this world [and maps] with the rest of us.



This is some cool thread necromancy!  Great maps of my favorite setting.


----------

